# 14 mo WGSL LSC female aka Odita (:



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

oh,it is so hard to take a decent free standing stack picture!
so many variables.
hardest part is right angle and camera height.



















and some random pics










guarding,warning bark (foreign person on property)




























down pasterns?










profile.

thank you in advance!


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry, no real critique available, but I absolutely love her! :wub:

My 9 month old girl looks almost exactly like Odita, and I'll be so happy if Jazmyn looks like her in 5 months!!


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

wow, shes a beauty!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

No critique here either, just wanted to say that I think that she is gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

She has a beautiful face. 

These coated dogs are so hard to visualize. Good withers, good topline, flat croup that should be longer. Very good angulation front and rear though, as usual, her upper arm should be longer. Excellent color. She she is a bit deep in the chest for my taste even taking the coat into account.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh my gosh, she's beautiful! She looks like she could be my Bear's twin sister.
I love her coloring! Looking at her I can almost anticipate what Bear's final coat will look like.
At what point did she have her final coat?


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

Bear GSD said:


> Oh my gosh, she's beautiful! She looks like she could be my Bear's twin sister.
> I love her coloring! Looking at her I can almost anticipate what Bear's final coat will look like.
> At what point did she have her final coat?


thanks!

final coat? hmmm,around 7-8 months,i think.
last changes were puffy butt fluffs and bushy tail.
it happened in winter,so coat was much thicker than it is now.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

*Lisa* said:


> Sorry, no real critique available, but I absolutely love her! :wub:
> 
> My 9 month old girl looks almost exactly like Odita, and I'll be so happy if Jazmyn looks like her in 5 months!!


i hope,Jazmyn will look much better than Odi!


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

lhczth said:


> She has a beautiful face.
> 
> These coated dogs are so hard to visualize. Good withers, good topline, flat croup that should be longer. Very good angulation front and rear though, as usual, her upper arm should be longer. Excellent color. She she is a bit deep in the chest for my taste even taking the coat into account.


thank you,Lisa for your critique,very much appreciated!

Belorussian expert at conformation show said almost the same!
1.she's big.
2.nice head.
3.sufficient chest depth. 
4.very good/excellent angulation.
5.didn't like croup(can't remember exact words describing it).

that's what i remember.


----------

